# If ‘ifs’ and ‘ands’ were pots and pans



## Minadeletras

Alguém conhece um ditado em português similar a “If ‘ifs’ and ‘ands’ were pots
and pans there’d be no work for tinkers’ hands”?


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Mina. 

Pra ajudar o pessoal, aí vai a definição do ditado:
_Prov._ Wishing for things is useless. (Often said in reply to someone who says something beginning with "If only....") Daughter:  If only we didn't have to move out of town, I'd be the happiest girl in  the world. Grandmother: If ifs and ands were pots and pans, there'd be  no work for tinkers' hands.


----------



## Minadeletras

Vanda said:


> Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Mina.
> 
> Pra ajudar o pessoal, aí vai a definição do ditado:
> _Prov._ Wishing for things is useless. (Often said in reply to someone who says something beginning with "If only....") Daughter:  If only we didn't have to move out of town, I'd be the happiest girl in  the world. Grandmother: If ifs and ands were pots and pans, there'd be  no work for tinkers' hands.



Muito obrigada, Vanda, ajudou bastante!


----------



## okporip

É interessante, porque os ditados mais próximos disso que posso imaginar em português têm um quê de fatalismo e resignação que parece ausente do original em inglês (ao menos, considerada a explicação que a Vanda nos oferece). A menção a "tinkers' hands'" introduz, creio, um elemento de alternativa possível de ação que não se verifica em "Agora Inês é morta" ou "Não adianta chorar sobre o leite derramado". A mensagem parece ser "em vez de dizer 'se...', aja conforme o que está dado", mas a mensagem dos ditados em protuguês parece ser muito menos "positiva" e "encorajadora".


----------



## Vanda

Ainda não consegui pensar em nada, mas gostei do ''agora Inês é morta".


----------



## GamblingCamel

Vanda said:


> Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Mina.
> 
> Pra ajudar o pessoal, aí vai a definição do ditado:
> _Prov._ Wishing for things is useless. (Often said in reply to someone who says something beginning with "If only....") Daughter:  If only we didn't have to move out of town, I'd be the happiest girl in  the world. Grandmother: If ifs and ands were pots and pans, there'd be  no work for tinkers' hands.



Thank you, Vanda.
Its lovely old style Brit English.  I am sure that I've never actually heard anybody say it in real life.  Maybe, if I wish really hard, I'll hear somebody use it before I die.

EDIT: It's not at all easy to say.  _IF IFS AND ANDS_ is beautiful poetry, but trying to pronounce it makes me like I have pebbles in my mouth !!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Vanda said:


> Ainda não consegui pensar em nada, mas gostei do ''agora Inês é morta".


Who is this gal Inês?


----------



## Vanda

This one.  E um pouco mais.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Thanks, V.  Wild story!!


----------



## marta12

Bem!!

este link 





> http://bibliotecaescoladaserra.wordpress.com/2008/04/07/agora-ines-e-morta/


 Vanda nem dá para entender. Nunca vi tanta asneira junta em tão pouco tempo.

D. Inês de Castro não era nem camponesa, nem plebeia:  era uma nobre Castelhana,
e o seu assassinato teve a ver com "questões de estado".
D. Pedro já era casado com a Infanta D. Constança de Castela que  trouxe D. Inês de Castro para Portugal como sua aia


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Bem!!
> 
> este link  Vanda nem dá para entender. Nunca vi tanta asneira junta em tão pouco tempo.
> 
> D. Inês de Castro não era nem camponesa, nem plebeia:  era uma nobre Castelhana,
> e o seu assassinato teve a ver com "questões de estado".
> D. Pedro já era casado com a Infanta D. Constança de Castela que  trouxe D. Inês de Castro para Portugal como sua aia



Gostei especialmente daquela de Castela ser em Portugal. Olha se os espanhóis vêem! E, vá lá, essa de ela ser camponesa sempre dá à história aquele indispensável toque de conto de fadas. Até nem é grave, a história já foi de tal maneira romanceada que mais uma invenção não faz grande mal.


----------



## Fanaya

Não me ocorre nenhuma equivalência nem na colecção de provérbios espanhóis nem na portuguesa, mas sim conheço um dito inglês equivalente que talvez possa ser útil: '_if wishes were horses beggars would ride_'. 

P.S. Veio-me a inspiração! Embora não seja um dito popular '_se desejar fosse suficiente..._' soa bem?

P.S. 2 E em espanhol ocorreu-me '_si los cerdos volaran...' (se os porcos pudessem voar/voassem???).

_Aliás, pareceu-me interessante a estória da Inês de Castro. Não conhecia. E especialmente gostei, da mesma forma que o Carfer, o facto de podermos solicitar a nacionalidade portuguesa devido à nossa pertença a Portugal:



> Castela, Portugal


----------



## GamblingCamel

Carfer said:


> Até nem é grave, a história já foi de tal maneira romanceada que mais uma invenção não faz grande mal.


LOL


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Não me ocorre nenhuma equivalência nem na colecção de provérbios espanhóis nem na portuguesa, mas sim conheço um dito inglês equivalente que talvez possa ser útil: '_if wishes were horses beggars would ride_'.
> 
> P.S. Veio-me a inspiração! Embora não seja um dito popular '_se desejar fosse suficiente..._' soa bem?
> 
> P.S. 2 E em espanhol ocorreu-me '_si los cerdos volaran...' (se os porcos pudessem voar/voarem???).
> 
> _Aliás, pareceu-me interessante a estória da Inês de Castro. Não conhecia. E especialmente gostei, da mesma forma que o Carfer, o facto de podermos solicitar a nacionalidade portuguesa:



_'Se os porcos voassem', _sim, é uma possibilidade.
Ah! não conhecias a história da Inês de Castro? Falta grave! Então andas a leste do epítome do romantismo português. Quando fores a Coimbra, vai à Quinta das Lágrimas (hoje um hotel de luxo) e às margens do Mondego. Consta que ela ainda anda por lá e, quem sabe ... !


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Quando fores a Coimbra, vai à Quinta das Lágrimas (hoje um hotel de luxo) e às margens do Mondego. Consta que ela ainda anda por lá e, quem sabe ... !



Já conheço essa zona  Se não me engano, fica perto de Portugal dos pequenitos e a faculdade de Ciências do Desporto. Em qualquer caso, quando for, tentarei lembrar-me  de procurar a Inês de Castro .


----------



## Archimec

Já agora, a propósito da Inês de Castro, talvez seja interessante mencionar as estâncias 118 a 135 do Canto III, dos Lusíadas, de Luís de Camões.


----------



## marta12

Pois é Archimec, erro meu, parcial, mas erro.

D. pedro já era casado com D. Constança quando começaram os seus amores com D. Inês de Castro. Mas D. Constança morreu, já depois de ter um filho, o futuro rei D. Fernando e é talvez nessa altura que D. Afonso IV pressiona o filho a voltar a casar, ou será D. Pedro que quer voltar a casar e desta vez com D. Inês

Fica um link, penso que mais consentâneo com a verdade 





> http://www.vidaslusofonas.pt/inesdecastro.htm


----------



## Audie

Encontrei este, que nunca ouvi e nem sei se corresponde ao sentido do inglês: _'__Coração que suspira não tem o que deseja'_ (na Wikipedia). 

E me lembrei de outro que ouvi muito: _'__Se minha mãe tivesse bigode, eu tinha dois pais', _dirigido sempre a alguém que vive de suposições. Bem, pelo menos foi com esse sentido que ouvi sendo usado.


----------



## Casquilho

Pelo menos entre a minha família e meus amigos, temos um dito que acho capta o sentido do provérbio em inglês, extraído da cultura televisiva-desenhística: "Se o Pica-Pau tivesse comunicado à polícia, isso nunca teria acontecido". Bastou alguém vir com um "Se você tivesse feito isso, então tinha acontecido aquilo", essa resposta vem na hora!


----------



## uchi.m

Casquilho said:


> Pelo menos entre a minha família e meus amigos, temos um dito que acho capta o sentido do provérbio em inglês, extraído da cultura televisiva-desenhística: "Se o Pica-Pau tivesse comunicado à polícia, isso nunca teria acontecido". Bastou alguém vir com um "Se você tivesse feito isso, então tinha acontecido aquilo", essa resposta vem na hora!


Desculpa a dúvida, mas quando o Pica-Pau comunica algo pro policial, no desenho, as coisas se resolvem?!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Audierunt said:


> E me lembrei de outro que ouvi muito: _'__Se minha mãe tivesse bigode, eu tinha dois pais' , _dirigido sempre a alguém que vive de suposições, ao menos, foi com esse sentido que ouvi sendo usado.


I think that resembles the EN proverb with its folksy, silly common sense.


----------



## Casquilho

uchi.m, procure por "Pica Pau Um tesouro difícil" em qualquer site de vídeos e vc vai entender a _gag_!


----------

